# Army Medical College Or Shifa? Need Help Choosing :/



## GSM7 (May 19, 2014)

AOA. 
I am stuck between choosing Shifa and Army Medical College.
I would like to get some information from people who are studying in Shifa/AMC or have graduated or have done detailed research of their own.
Please do help because this decision will stand for the next 5 years and I want the best experience possible because the mahol of colleges makes a MAJOR difference in how you cope and study.
And if you have any information whatsoever you would like to add which you think is a game changer then do mention that aswell.

Now I know the major difference is between their fee structure.
But I also want to know the following things which hold a lot of importance for me :

1. The strictness enforced there.
2. The ragging scene and general tough/strict environment there.
3. Interaction between male and female students and restrictions etc
4. The condition of the hostels and the traditions for AMC. (I will be opting for the hostel regardless of whether I go to Shifa or AMC)
5. The standard of education in both the colleges. 

If anyone has studied in AMC/Shifa, then I would be very grateful for proper responses.
Because I personally have heard from three people who hated their experience at AMC and they don't recommend going there (remember, this is from people who studied there for 5 years who have no bias)

Please do let me know.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Well I have commented on your posts about AMC like a hundred times already so I wont repeat it all. Coming from a girl whose sister graduated from AMC and has no relations with the army whatsoever, I would give the world to go to AMC. It's a complete college and hostels are good. I visited my sister in the hostel in her 2nd year and they had a nice room.


----------



## GSM7 (May 19, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> Well I have commented on your posts about AMC like a hundred times already so I wont repeat it all. Coming from a girl whose sister graduated from AMC and has no relations with the army whatsoever, I would give the world to go to AMC. It's a complete college and hostels are good. I visited my sister in the hostel in her 2nd year and they had a nice room.


Yeah I know. Thanks alot for the response. The thing is that I don't have much time to decide and I'm pretty tense regarding the decision I'm going to make.
Did your sister mention anything regarding the interaction between students? And did she mention anything regarding the standard of teaching?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

GSM7 said:


> Yeah I know. Thanks alot for the response. The thing is that I don't have much time to decide and I'm pretty tense regarding the decision I'm going to make.
> Did your sister mention anything regarding the interaction between students? And did she mention anything regarding the standard of teaching?


My sistee was recently selected from the entire PIMS house job students to conduct an endocrine society conference at Serena. The education must be excellent fpr her to be able to stand out amongst all others. 
I just asked about restrictions on interaction. Interactions are normal. You just are not allowed to have a nikkah during college life lol. Otherwise there are no strict restrictions during classes or free time. Oh and u cannot visit hostels of the opposite gender thats about it.


----------



## umeriaz (Oct 27, 2014)

Bro, this is not even a discussion. I normally don't comment on threads much but when I saw this I was like woah. I got into Shifa but I would kill to study at AMC. Not just because my dads an alumni, but it has the best faculty and produces excellent doctors. I was so pissed I didnt get in there. Pakistan mein aur baahir bhi amc has a great reputation. Shifa ka kia pata kabhi bhi degree unrecognized hojaye. Aur strictness ka kia hai yaar 5 years guzar jatey hain look towards the future. Sirf mahoul ki waja sey if you choose Shifa tou thats a big mistake. Anyways its up to you. Personally I hope I dont see u in Shifa cos Amc is da bomb


----------



## hamzah95 (Sep 28, 2013)

On what basis have you gotten into AMC? 
Fees is always a big factor.


----------



## Khushi95 (Oct 24, 2014)

you're so lucky to get into AMC ... both my siblings went to AMC and its not bad ..its actually kind of good .. if you want to stay in pakistan or join the army its the best .. while i do admit they dont guide the students who want to give USMLE but now a lot of students from AMC now a days do give USMLE and are in US ( in my sister's class about 30+ students gave USMLE) .. there is a bit of strictness but not that much that you give up the choice to go to such a great college ... the faculty is great the teachers are very experienced ...if i had the option to go to AMC i would've chosen it :/ ..i'm going to Shifa .. best of luck by the way ..you should do Istakhara before making any choice


----------



## FaizaAhmad (Nov 20, 2014)

There is no doubt here whatsoever ... GO TO AMC!!!
even though they are a little strict but still its AMC ... endure it and i am sure it is only the case for the first few weeks.


----------



## Kaptaan (Oct 11, 2014)

Khushi95 summed it up very well. What is your merit position btw?


----------

